# sailfersher1's new restaraunt.



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

OPEN ONE ALREADY! If your not a chef by trade by god you need to be! :clap Your cooking looks and soundsout of this world!!!!!!!! Damn i'm hungry! 

Seriously, thanks for the good recipes! They all look great! :letsdrink


----------

